# Start of a long road (Sc300)



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I know I know.... no pics in the first post... WTF?


About a month ago rustbucketgrl and I took a rode trip to NJ to look @ a 95 SC300. I had thoughts of taking the cash with me but didn't want to feel the need to buy it because I had the cash on me.

Needless to say I showed up and the car was in better condition than I thought it would be. It has a bunch of minor cosmetic issues due to being in a city. However the under side of the car is near spotless. It's black on black which is pretty darn rare. At the moment it's an auto but that will be soon changed.

The following day Req and his ol' lady made the trip back down to pick the car up. (thanks again guys)


So after owning the car for a month I've just done the basics... Changed the oil and dropped as much tranny fluid as I could. I've also done the cap and rotor and dist. seal. Other than that it's staying that way for another 2 months or so.


Last week I picked up 4 pot aluminum calipers off a LS400. 

I picked up a pair of the g35 7 spoke 18's I'm going to end up sending the rears out to be widened. They will also be painted a gun metal color.

The coil overs are coming out of my tc and will fund the new ones for this build.

The idea of this whole build is to keep it low key and have people think it came that way.

So to do list:
Paint
Wheels
Brakes
Looking for about 550 to the wheels
3way up front and something in the rear deck either IB or......

General goal is to look like this:


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

thats actually pretty nice looking and I normally hate the way SC look


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

That's a really nice car.


----------



## eighty5iv (Aug 15, 2010)

You caught my eyes. subscribed. Can't wait to see what is going to come.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

a sc300 caliper next to the new ones.... new ones are going to be blasted this week.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

it is a sweet car.

too bad its not manual


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

req said:


> it is a sweet car.
> 
> too bad its not manual


Shouldn't take too long.... Motor set will come with one... Just add a hard line, peddles and a master cyl.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

GTE+Getrag+Precision 6365=ahellaofalottafun!


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Have fun with this man. I know I am with mine. These are surely cars that need attention unless you get an immaculate one but in the end it's all worth it!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

GSlider said:


> GTE+Getrag+Precision 6365=ahellaofalottafun!


ehh.... lol.... r154. 1j head/ 2jzge block. Ct12b's upgraded. EMS. should be good for low to mid 5's @ the wheels

I wouldn't mind a nice single but I want under the hood to look stock. (a stock as flat black IC pipes can look lol)


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SWEET!! I hope for your sake it has air, if not that $20 will become a $50...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> SWEET!! I hope for your sake it has air, if not that $20 will become a $50...


He'll find some way to disable it.

No pics of the actual car? :laugh:

Will be an interesting project. Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

it has air... just smells like an old persons house lol.... can't wait to get the carpet out and washed!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> it has air... just smells like an old persons house lol.... can't wait to get the carpet out and washed!


Should just shave that rug.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Should just shave that rug.


I figured you would have already had him do that for you


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Stuff grows like weeds on my ass.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

So... when they said they needed some work they weren't lyin! lol.... going to do a diy wheel refinishing for DIYMA this weekend I think!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Where's the stereo build? Lol.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Where's the stereo build? Lol.


Um.... won't see that for a bit... kinda need to park the car before that.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Alrighty boys and girls.... Car had been sleeping for about a week now.... going to be ordering some sound deadner very shortly and pulling EVERTHING from the car.... 3 10's Ib in the rear deck seems to be the game plan. front stage is looking like a 3-4 in the kick.... 6.5-7 in the door and a tweeter in the pillar. 

Time to get moving!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

GSlider said:


> GTE+Getrag+Precision 6365=ahellaofalottafun!


How much doe$ all that run? I know it'$ not cheap... :O


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> How much doe$ all that run? I know it'$ not cheap... :O


2500 for the motor set... ems 1500... tune 600.... injectors and turbo rebuild, clutch misc parts...... I'm betting around 10k by the time the motor is done done...

another 5-6k for paint....

Spanking a vette or otherwise stock looking lexus... priceless


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> 2500 for the motor set... ems 1500... tune 600.... injectors and turbo rebuild, clutch misc parts...... I'm betting around 10k by the time the motor is done done...
> 
> another 5-6k for paint....
> 
> Spanking a vette or otherwise stock looking lexus... priceless


_...and a stand-alone fuel-management system. Not a bad way to spend ten thousand dollars._

Today, I learned that they're making The Fast and the Furious... 6


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> _...and a stand-alone fuel-management system. Not a bad way to spend ten thousand dollars._
> 
> Today, I learned that they're making The Fast and the Furious... 6


EXACTLY why I went with an sc.... ever since that movie the hype surrounding those cars is nuts... yes... they are a great platform.... But I don't want every neon trying to race me and I don't want the OMG is that a supra????

Nope... it's a eclipse with a body kit yo,


Epic fail #6 you say? face palm? lol


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

So when the dust has settled how much will this car be worth to you?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

trojan fan said:


> So when the dust has settled how much will this car be worth to you?


Since I live in NY and can't do an ems on anything after 96.... and I wouldn't tune without standalone... and honda doesn't make anything I would tune so hondata is out of the question... lol...

I know I'm starting to invest 25k into a car that will be worth 13-15k on the very high end when done..... I plan to have this car around and burn the last dinosaur. It's a toy  Who would think my major is Renewable Energy Resources


----------



## kerry_129 (Feb 12, 2008)

Honesty is a beautiful thing!

I've personally been self-debating the merits of doing a ~20k build on a clean/unmolested but ready-for-luvin' 300Ztt I picked up a while back - intending a fairly (deceptively) OE-looking end product. Not quite the 'sleeper' that SC could be, but I know what you mean!

No question that building/tuning/tinkering with most any go-fast(loud/big/whatever) toy is usually about as cost-effective as sitting around burning $20 bills - but if it's done right it sure can be sweet & satisfying!

Best luck on the SC & I look forward to seeing pics - I've never seen one of those tricked to that extent but I can see it being downright slick & unique!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

getting closer... ordered 10ga and 14ga... and some other stuffs


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

Nice!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow! nice pile of 'stuff'  sub'd for remainder of build!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

^ yeap... it's blurry.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice start!!!


----------



## TRD07 (Oct 13, 2009)

clean lexus


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

Good start! I used to have an sc400 back in the day. Sweet little ride.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Neat.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Cardboard ftw!








MDF!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

SUB'd


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

So.... I was awaiting a hand slapping for using mdf in the door.... got it via a tx message rather than on here... so I guess I'll post the pics I was holding out on!


















My friend... and guide suggested not going right from cardboard to aluminum.... I listened but questioned myself as I did it.... turned out the best idea yet! made the final product so much better!

OH LOOK! room for an 8!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Acreage...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

pricing out aluminum for speaker rings.... anyone have a place to buy 1/4 and 1/2" stock cheap?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> pricing out aluminum for speaker rings.... anyone have a place to buy 1/4 and 1/2" stock cheap?


goto a metal yard or recycling center and ask for scrap or remnants


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Otherwise eBay can be your friend.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice Yeti.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

2JZ...

I had to being an IS300 owner and god how many times was I forced to watch F&F.

Supraforums will be your friend.

I say screw the 2JZ and do a LSx swap in it. That's what I would do to my IS300 before I boosted it. Nothing related to the 2JZ is even remotely cheap thanks to the Supra guys.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Would love to see a LS1 swap!!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> 2JZ...
> 
> I had to being an IS300 owner and god how many times was I forced to watch F&F.
> 
> ...


Oh no you didn't.... Been a member of sf since about 2000... This is my 5th "supra." 
500hp will be... Injectors, fuel pump, ems, turbos rebuilt, clutch and intercooler.


The twins should be online before 3k. The whole idea is stealth.... I would have bought a 400 if I wanted v8 Tq and boosted it...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

old req and his v-doubleweus. he has two of them now!


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Was surfing on another forum and found that some crazy mofo stuffed a RB26 into his SC... Craziness!

Building an SC is definitely cheaper than locating a supra these days.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Subscribed


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Just curious... why the heck someone would swap a rb in? different... yeah... 

I will have the same amount as buying a nice tt into this by the time it's done sadly.

as soon as my daily is ready for finals I will be back @ this!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

So- Dusted off the car after a long pause and got some work done to er today----




































If any of the structure is lost I will hit it up with bracing- I think 5 layer of birch ply will replace one layer of 18 or so gauge- I will see when it's all bolted up!

The subs will be under a grill finished to match the rest of the car...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Arc Black? Nice work on the rear deck.

Jay


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Arc Black? Nice work on the rear deck.
> 
> Jay


nope- just arc series- better suited for ib


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Still nice subs. I was going to run them in my last car, before I traded it in.
Didn't remember the surround being that tall.

Jay


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

So what's up with the notches? Basket clearance?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/2690/imag0159z.jpg


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

So terminal clearance then? :laugh:


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

looking awesome brian!

moar pics >_<


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll be watching this thread. I have an old 250$ SC400 that I will start to fix up here soon and I have been back and forth between types of sub install. That freakin' gas tank! I was set on three 10w0's IB in the deck like yours, but now I am leaning towards a 6th order bandpass built up under the rear deck and ported into the cab.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Progress???? eh!? YO?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

more soon homeslice.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I wasn't happy with the amount of metal that had been taken out so I picked up some 1" square tube and started to mock up today- sadly I was low on gas so all I did was tack...


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

Subscribed for what I want to see, more than just audio out of this car. Always loved the SC, building one does sound better than waiting years to find a clean MK Supra though....


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I've decided to rock a 1j while building a motor... the 1j swap will be happening this winter.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Subscribe. Thinking of grabbing a sc400. How large and how deep can a woofer be in the doors? And how big of a driver can fit in the tweeter location? Woukd love to put a 2" fullrange there.


----------



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

subscribed, getting ideas for my soarer build.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

92blacktt said:


> subscribed, getting ideas for my soarer build.


I will be diving back in very soon! Arranging product as I type this!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

manish said:


> Subscribe. Thinking of grabbing a sc400. How large and how deep can a woofer be in the doors? And how big of a driver can fit in the tweeter location? Woukd love to put a 2" fullrange there.


Sorry it took so long! Plenty of room in the doors- unsure of exact size but I'm thinking anarchys without trouble- also looking at a 3.5-4" midrange massaged into the sail panels.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Almost home- drove to va this weekend because I found a set of wheels I've been looking for- for the better part of a year... The 8 hours on the road was well worth it- spent the night at tintbox's house which as usual hanging out with him and his better half was great... Then grabbed lunch with chef and his family at 5 guys across from jiffy lube which is right next door to the now closed hooters.. funny! Good times and can't wait to bolt the wheels up... Would do it tonight but I have to be up at 4:30 

Pics soon!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds like a fun weekend. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I am stealing this pic for tonight (same wheel but his are 19's) ended up with a set of these in 18x8 and 18x9...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

cool beans. 

sucks that we werent able to meet up for lunch\dinner. if my mother in law wasnt with us, we would have been able to get over there to hang out :'(


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Would have made for a even better night with empire statute chat   sorry it didn't work out!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

We need stereo updates damn it !!!!!!!!

Shane


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ssmith100 said:


> We need stereo updates damn it !!!!!!!!
> 
> Shane


Started in on the door panels last night... Think I may tackle a bit of sub stage today...

Work and school has been keeping me running..


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Work and school has been busy- I've amassed all but power wire and the second battery- oh and lack the sub... Pictures of gear ASAP.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

in for pics 

those dyns sounded great!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing more. These are cool cars.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

little something something... just trying to decide on the new welder before I move on to the next step.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Fancy. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm liking the looks of that gear...sweet stuff there.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

subd


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Depending on ot status this weekend I might borrow a welder- decided to break the bank and go with a miller 3 in one... I need to tuck more cash in my toy fund before I go down that road.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Also... Trying to decide if I want to run analog eq's- think old pg or ppi or add a processor.. I'd rather keep it simple and old school


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Not exactly old school now. Get the processor and be done. For the cost of older analog EQ's and such you could just get a full DSP and hide it.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

So does that mean you aren't going to do the 3 Arc 10's IB anymore?

Jay


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> So does that mean you aren't going to do the 3 Arc 10's IB anymore?
> 
> Jay


Na, I believe the plan is to hack up the stock sub hole and upgrade to something 12" IB.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> So does that mean you aren't going to do the 3 Arc 10's IB anymore?
> 
> Jay


I've sold off most of my arc gear for personal reasons...and I'm attempting to simplify the install while maintaining as much structure as I can.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Trying to decide- the 211I comes in just over a grand- my toy fund allows for that at the moment.... would just need to add the tig torch later this summer...

Thermal Arc

The 200 comes in around 1700 after rebates... I'd need to hold off for a few weeks- only advantage to the blue one is parts and service is a bit easier...

Multimatic 200 - Multiprocess Welder - Portable Welder - Miller Welding

after reviews and such the 211i looks really promising... but the blue one does too lol


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Turbo,

How about a fourth order enclosure ported to the factory sub opening. That's what I'm doing with my new JLW6v3 in mine.

Shane


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ssmith100 said:


> Turbo,
> 
> How about a fourth order enclosure ported to the factory sub opening. That's what I'm doing with my new JLW6v3 in mine.
> 
> Shane


I'm really digging the ib setup in my daily... This should result in a tick less output but still put a smile on my face.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess I'm not the only one starting up an old SC project lol. I just started working on mine again and I too will be running elite amps or amp. What are you using elite5? Active front stage with the 4 channels and sub IB?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Yesir!... Pulling the trigger on the welder tonight.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

I wish you guys would hurry up, I need some new ideas. 

Shane


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ssmith100 said:


> I wish you guys would hurry up, I need some new ideas.
> 
> Shane


I've got 3 classes left and ill have until September after work free... Once I get motivation rolling along shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## mitchjr (Mar 8, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Toy fund is hurting a bit after a quick shopping trip tonight...









Had my brother in law stop over as he has done more body work than me- Its been some time since I've picked up a torch-










getting it dialed in!



















This is the best mig I've ever used- only used 8-10 of them but I love the control this one offers... couldn't be happier and I saved 600 bucks over going with the miller!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ur wire speed is a bit fast or voltage is low. That looks cold. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks! I was burning through... So I dialed it back a bit.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Keep in mind with sheet metal and a mig u can't really run a full stich weld. U should run an inch or so and move to a different area. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

That was what I was doing...


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

So the back deck lid is back in ???? I'm so confused 

Shane


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ssmith100 said:


> So the back deck lid is back in ???? I'm so confused
> 
> Shane


Most of it! Single 12.... Ib


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

MW190 arrived today!


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

we have a very similar setup. Similar speakers and same sub int he same configuration. I really want to see where you go with this.

Have you seen my install? I didnt advertise what products im using in the title.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ll-gallery/150042-2013-cc-r-line-install.html


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

need to pick up some angle tomorrow... and get this show on the road!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i would have just welded a piece of sheet in place lol.

looks cool though!

needs more speakers ... add another 12 ffs. ahaha


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Just weld the sub in place. Less apt to change your mind. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Your going to want two of those in there. I had a single MW190 in mine running just like that. Sounded great but SPL was really lacking. I wish I'd done two at that time. Just my 2 cents.

Shane


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I find myself wanting less bass every day! Hope it's enough


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> I find myself *wanting less bass *every day! Hope it's enough


Unless you're judging my car!! LOL!! Install looks good, btw!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> Unless you're judging my car!! LOL!! Install looks good, btw!!


Lol- I try to leave my tastes at the door  Ty!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Could you phrase that in the form of a question next time?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

So... I really want to drive this car- it's been way too long... 











tweeter ring made of abs- same as original window trim...





































another hour of sanding and filling and this one will be ready to wrap...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow, that's coming out great!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> So... I really want to drive this car- it's been way too long...


That does look great! AND you got the requisite feet shot in there too....Well Played!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> That does look great! AND you got the requisite feet shot in there too....Well Played!


Thanks guys... And you know what they say about guys with big feet...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> Thanks guys... And you know what they say about guys with big feet...


big socks

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Thanks guys... And you know what they say about guys with big feet...


They are a Yeti?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

take some zoomed out pictures of that tweeter pod brian? maybe up next to the door? im having a hard time imagining how it fits into the window trim 

moar pictures. moar work. MOAR!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

req said:


> take some zoomed out pictures of that tweeter pod brian? maybe up next to the door? im having a hard time imagining how it fits into the window trim
> 
> moar pictures. moar work. MOAR!


someone's needy....


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Almost done with one! lol











I took this one for Req....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

nice!




ok, moar?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

So from a install point there isn't much to show... I managed to start work on the second window trim...










However while waiting for stuff to cure I decided to hit up my headlights- car just turned 200k- I got it dirt cheap but the previous owner was an idiot when it came to taking care of a car.... but she did all her own stereo work- and the stereo wasn't going with the car *roll eyes*

I was driving home from work at 11 last night- during a heavy rain and couldn't see crap... just pointed and hoped no trees were in the road ...

She had applied something to the headlights (goof off maybe? she used it on the paint to remove other stuff) they had a haze and deep scratches- I didn't go nuts and pull them- just a quick once over with some compound and my trusty Porter Cable DA.

Before:









After: 










Side by side:


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

headlight looks awesome brian


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Those are some goofy SC300 headlights there Brian.

Shane


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ssmith100 said:


> Those are some goofy SC300 headlights there Brian.
> 
> Shane


Wait till ya see the civic tails I molded in...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Crunch time- about a month left


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Is that fresh paint I smell or just a very fine MOP job?

Headlights look fresh, nice job. Lets see some audio install goodness


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Is that fresh paint I smell or just a very fine MOP job?
> 
> Headlights look fresh, nice job. Lets see some audio install goodness


That's 20 year old paint- before paint and swirl remover... Ain't anywhere near perfect but it will work until the motor swap is done. 

Audio is going to go quick- I'm trying to have it done by the end of the month.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lookin good brian


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm still following your progress


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Nothing worth taking pictures of last night- spent an hour and a half cleaning up wiring and such. Going to try and get the carpet and center console in tonight. Drz Thursday?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I've put a ton of time into the car over the past month- it's got plates on it again and I've driven it... back window needs to go in but I need to sand and paint the rear deck and then deaden it. 

Steel plate is a 10 gauge. there has been support welded in from the frame rails to the rear deck in the trunk.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Darn, much respect to you for this.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Out of curiosity, when the window is in, will you be able to get the subs out in case one blows?

I really like where this is headed, what made you switch from the Arc subs?

Jay


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

right on brian!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

JayinMI said:


> Out of curiosity, when the window is in, will you be able to get the subs out in case one blows?
> 
> I really like where this is headed, what made you switch from the Arc subs?
> 
> Jay


Good question. Would almost make you want to do them bottom mount.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Out of curiosity, when the window is in, will you be able to get the subs out in case one blows?
> 
> I really like where this is headed, what made you switch from the Arc subs?
> 
> Jay


Plasma Cutter FTW!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Good question. Would almost make you want to do them bottom mount.


Gas tank is in the way. Which is why I went this route- shall find out about the window tonight... Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> Gas tank is in the way. Which is why I went this route- shall find out about the window tonight... Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

captainobvious said:


>


I buy in bulk but thanks.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

They sell this by the case???

ahh ****.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> ...ahh ****.


more like


"AAAAWWWAAAaaahh SSSSHiiiiit!!"

epper:


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

lol Andy


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Small Christmas update- Just bought myself Supra 4 piston calipers for the front... Suspension and Brakes are on the must do before spring list... And a teaser pic since it's been FOREVER since I've done an update.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

woo woo!!!

you never did answer if the subs can come out with the window in place though brian haha


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

req said:


> woo woo!!!
> 
> you never did answer if the subs can come out with the window in place though brian haha


Shush! I have no idea! Lol


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

That looks great Brian, very stock "nothing to see here" which is great.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> That's 20 year old paint- before paint and swirl remover... Ain't anywhere near perfect but it will work until the motor swap is done.
> 
> *Audio is going to go quick- I'm trying to have it done by the end of the month.*




You're on the clock and the juice is running...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I knew I was going to get called out for that comment . I thought the door panels were getting done at the same time- but I over estimated


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

It always takes longer than anticipated. Usually MUCH longer.

As long as I get to hear it this season... 

I assume you'll compete with it, yes ?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Sweet. What class will you be shooting for?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Car will fit into amateur- not sure where I will compete with it though.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Very nice!

Hope to get lucky and have more space between the tank and the rear shelf on my LS400.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Need more damn pics !!!!!!!

Shane


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Let's see if we can't get captian in here with more personal lube pics


----------



## annoyingrob (Aug 24, 2007)

Any update on the engine? It'll be nice to see another 1.5JZ around here


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

so... been enjoying the car- minus my cell phone as only source for tunes 

Did supra TT lower control arms- also bilsten's wrapped in eibach springs with the TRD supra sways. LS400 4 pots up front sc400 rears. Needless to say it stops and goes around corners. I've also made a compromise with myself- I'm going to try my modded factory enclosures with SB acoustic 4.5s (deadened the snot out of it) and the new Scan tweeters.

Running out the door to work so I'll leave ya'll with some pics.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

sweeeeet. She's looking good. About time you got started on the most important part


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

What ??? Factory door pods. Yank those suckers out and put a set of 7" Scan speaks like I did brother. My midbass up front is incredible. We did 4" full range mids on pillars along with the Morel tweets in the factory locations. My front stage is incredible.





Shane


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not sure what's wrong with trying the 4's... They should get down into the 60's. The car is getting painted in a couple years so it's pointless to deaden the doors. I mass loaded the snot out of the enclosures and put a longer port in. If it works I'll be happy- now that I have a pellet stove in the garage as soon as I park the car for the winter I'll dive in a bit deeper.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Have you fired up those JBLs yet? Curious how good/bad IB in the rear deck of an SC is. I'm in the process of doing 4 8s right now.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

emilime75 said:


> Have you fired up those JBLs yet? Curious how good/bad IB in the rear deck of an SC is. I'm in the process of doing 4 8s right now.


Yes thanks to captain obvious loaning me an amp- they move air well lol- not having the front stage powered up yet I didn't listen to them but I have confidence they will sound good if I can curb the rattles.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I've ordered tweeters and got them aimed in the factory locations. I bought the scan be tweeters in Erin's group buy- I can't wait to hear them. 

I bought a 2009 matrix steering wheel this morning- it will give me a modern look that the 4 spoke failed to do- also it gives me steering wheel controls- I think I'm going to stick with Toyota badges under the hood and on the wheel.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Steering wheel showed up last night... I took some time tonight to take it apart and start figuring it out.



























It has 4 wires on the steering wheel control side of things and 2 wires on the cruse control side- I need to pull the factory wheel apart but from what I've gathered I have 2 spare wires in my clock spring and need to figure out exactly what to do to get this to work. 

Since I'm going to post this over on Clublexus I might as well include values:

White wire connected to "EAU" = Ground

White red trace connected to "IL+2"= Illumination

Brown wire connected to "AU1" to "EAU" = 1 ohm to seek +
306 ohm seek -
809 ohms Volume +
1783 ohms Volume -


Gray wire connected to "AU2" to "EAU"= 1 ohm Mode


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very interesting. I just ordered an 06 Camry wheel for my SC400 and was going to try and figure out the controls myself. There are, indeed, 2 unused wires in our wheels/clock spring. Apparently they were for use with phone controls. Also, maybe you already know this, but PAC makes steering wheel control adapters that are programmable and work based on different resistor values. Basically, if your head unit has a remote, you use it to program specific remote commands based on what button/resistor value is pressed on the wheel.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

emilime75 said:


> Very interesting. I just ordered an 06 Camry wheel for my SC400 and was going to try and figure out the controls myself. There are, indeed, 2 unused wires in our wheels/clock spring. Apparently they were for use with phone controls. Also, maybe you already know this, but PAC makes steering wheel control adapters that are programmable and work based on different resistor values. Basically, if your head unit has a remote, you use it to program specific remote commands based on what button/resistor value is pressed on the wheel.


Ty sir! I sent an email a little while ago to pac- I'll share it now and the response when I get it  

Hello! I have a 95 Lexus sc300 I'm doing a full steering wheel conversion in- the wheel was out of a 09 matrix. I'll copy and paste my numbers off my wheel below.

white Wire connected to "EAU" = Ground

White red trace connected to "IL+2"= Illumination

Brown Wire connected to "AU1" to "EAU" = 1 ohm to seek +
306 ohm seek -
809 ohms Volume +
1783 ohms Volume -


Gray wire connected to "AU2" to "EAU"= 1 ohm "Mode"
------------------------

From what I read ( haven't removed my factory wheel from Lexus) I have 2 spare wires in my clock spring-

I'd like to parallel "mode" with a resistor in series with "AU1" into "AU2" wire to reduce conductors needed in the clock spring... How much resistance do I need to leave between button values? Secondly besides +12 and ground what wire do I connect to the interface? Also would in need any resistors between the clock spring and that wire? 
Lastly which interface would you suggest? (Pioneer 99rs if that matters)


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool, I'm curious as to what their response is. In the mean time, check out the manual for the SWI X. If you look towards the bottom, appendix D, it references a resistor pack and their values for the exact thing we're both trying to do. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...ChCjpEtFCePYN_RDQ&sig2=lWZ3eRuun67VfXssUtMwAA


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope I don't have to go ir based  

Either way this is seeming to be a ton simpler than I originally thought.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Shouldn't have to, the SWI-JACK works the same way, I think.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Well... more progress today:

Cruise is 2 wire on the new wheel and 3 on the old- It took me a few minutes to come up with a work around but I'll post that up after I get it done.



White/Black wire- to white/ black- "on/off" function when closed.

White/Black to Red- "set/-" 200ohms

White/Black to Red- "resume/+"- 70ohms


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Picked up a 1/4" x 14"x 48" sheet of aluminum for $20... Had some fun today building my amp rack.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Really nice looking car! 

I used to own an SC 400.


----------



## Drumbass (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm gonna have some snacks and waiting for this thread updating~


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

That's REALLY cheap for a piece of aluminum that size. Nice score.

Need to come stay at my house for a weekend so we can knock out this install together.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> That's REALLY cheap for a piece of aluminum that size. Nice score.
> 
> Need to come stay at my house for a weekend so we can knock out this install together.


First I'd have to get the crank pulley off... So far I've broken a half inch breaker bar... A 3/4" drive socket and applied well over 400 ft pounds of torque to it without luck


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Impact driver! It's like......what they are made for......or at least I hope it'll work for ya.......lol. Don't forget the penetrating oil....... (waits for the puns on that one.....lmao). Also just in case, when I say hammer action I mean ball peen or regular framing hammer, not a maleable or dead blow.......you want the "ping" from the steel on steel action......


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

claydo said:


> Impact driver! It's like......what they are made for......or at least I hope it'll work for ya.......lol. Don't forget the penetrating oil....... (waits for the puns on that one.....lmao).


Lack of enough air to power a serious 3/4" impact. If the pulley hadn't broken in 2 I would put it back together and get it somewhere with *real* air- but at that point I'd have to remove the ac condenser since my 1/2" impact has all it can do to fit in there.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Hmmm.....dammit. Maybe a lil heavy hammer action, to the head of the bolt, with the oil of course, while torque is applied? Stuck bolts can be a mofo, unfortunately I have to deal with them a lot in my job......


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

claydo said:


> Hmmm.....dammit. Maybe a lil heavy hammer action, to the head of the bolt, with the oil of course, while torque is applied? Stuck bolts can be a mofo, unfortunately I have to deal with them a lot in my job......


5 pound sledge to socket while applying somewhere near 100 pounds to the end of a 4' pipe :/ I ordered a quality 3/4 drive 22mm socket... I'm going to take the hood off and apply an 8' stick of pipe to the bar- after welding my crank holding device to the pulley if I can get in there. 

*lets see what breaks next*


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Got dammit.....ok....proceed on, sounds like yer working it the best you can.......you are using a good oil right? Oh.....and I'll add that a boxed end wrench will let you "ping" the head of the bolt directly.....if ya hadn't tried already.........


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Does heating it help?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Does heating it help?


I've tried propane (all I had at the moment)- I think I'm going to get more gas and heat it up more and maybe pick up some dry ice to shock it.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

turbo5upra said:


> First I'd have to get the crank pulley off... So far I've broken a half inch breaker bar... A 3/4" drive socket and applied well over 400 ft pounds of torque to it without luck


If I recall correctly from my days back on the farm from my youth. The bolt in the crank shaft had reverse threads to keep the bolt from backing out. This was a tractor and I am no mechanic. 
That could very well by why you are fighting the pulley bolt into the crank shaft. 

Just a thought.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Brian, I spoke to a mechanic friend at lunch. He asked if you had access to an impact. says you will prolly need one to break the bolt loose. Also he told me old tractors did indeed have reverse threads crank to pulley, but new cars not so much.

Best of luck to ya.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BlackHHR said:


> Brian, I spoke to a mechanic friend at lunch. He asked if you had access to an impact. says you will prolly need one to break the bolt loose. Also he told me old tractors did indeed have reverse threads crank to pulley, but new cars not so much.
> 
> Best of luck to ya.


Thanks for taking the time to ask around! 

I've done 20+ timing belts and never had this issue before- going for round 3 in a bit!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

:rifle:


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Well? Did that huge breaker pole do the trick?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Well? Did that huge breaker pole do the trick?


I wasn't sure if I should dance around the pole or what...


It's off and the pulley has been replaced! New spark plugs, wires, valve cover gaskets and an oil change and it should be off and running!


----------



## tyr283 (Jan 21, 2016)

Damn that looks like it wasn't fun. With my E36 I just stuck a breaker bar on the bolt and the other end on the ground then bumped it over with the ignition and fuel fuses unplugged lol

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

sweet- congrats!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

A bit of progress today. Thanks for the had getting the parts captain!


----------

